# Want to move from Norway and re-start my apprenticeship in the US



## Frydenlund (11 mo ago)

Ive worked as helper since i was 15 while i was in school and started my apprenticeship 1,5 years ago, but i want to move to the US and work there, i'll gladly start my apprenticeship from the start


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Welcome Frydenlund, I hope you make it here. You will probably like it , because we almost never have to carry a rifle around with us in case we get attacked by a polar bear.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

While our systems are different, I'm sure you'll get the hang of it once you get here.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Welcome, please give us some more information about where you want to move to. The 50 states are all different in the way they operate in the licensing or non-licensing of this trade. Pretty much every state is represented here by at least a couple members. Some places are hot for work, and some are slow. If you are undecided, then a couple locations that are historically busy would be smart to consider.

Further, it’s not all sunshine and lollipops here in the US, home is home and your family won’t be here as a support when the wheels come off in life. But if you really want it, come over and try it.

Lastly we also like to hear about foreign ways of doing work and wiring systems, so please do participate with this group of mostly older men. Generally we get into a groove where you mostly do the same thing every day and a different corner of the trade is refreshing to learn about.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

460 Delta said:


> ..., so please do participate with this group of mostly older men.


That made me chuckle.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

And this group of older men will needed replacing at some point with some younger folks. Our average age is up there.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

oldsparky52 said:


> That made me chuckle.


Unfortunately it’s true. My 24 yo son hasn’t time to participate in a forum like this, he’s just too busy.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

460 Delta said:


> Unfortunately it’s true. My 24 yo son hasn’t time to participate in a forum like this, he’s just too busy.


I hear ya! LOL, when I was younger I didn't have much time to do this stuff either. I think you hit on why average age is high on this forum.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

460 Delta said:


> Unfortunately it’s true. My 24 yo son hasn’t time to participate in a forum like this, he’s just too busy.


Thats a generational thing.

I showed up here 11years ago at the age of 29, and most of the guys on this site were in their 40’s and 50’s. Fast forward to now, I would say most guys on here are in there 50’s-70’s. These forums are just not what younger people are interested in.

I have sent guys under the age of 30, YouTube instructional videos that were only 15 minutes long that would go over a subject we would be discussing and they weren’t interested in watching because it wasn’t a 30 sec TikTok! The world is just changing dude.


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

Old guys rule!!......ouch......just pulled something.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Frydenlund said:


> Ive worked as helper since i was 15 while i was in school and started my apprenticeship 1,5 years ago, but i want to move to the US and work there, i'll gladly start my apprenticeship from the start


Just don't bring any ideas about using the color blue as a neutral when you get here.


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

OP, if you haven't moved yet, there's also Canada - we have more structure to apprenticeships IMHO. Perhaps some credit for the time you have in already.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

u2slow said:


> OP, if you haven't moved yet, there's also Canada - we have more structure to apprenticeships IMHO. Perhaps some credit for the time you have in already.


Now you know good and well that nobody in their right mind wants to move to Canadia! Maple leaves, moose, bland meatloaf and La’Bats Blue is the only thing up there!

Even Rick Moranis, John Candy and Dan Ackroid decided to leave!

Lets go ‘Merica!


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

They gave us Rush (rock band) plus Canadians are nice.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

The US is where we drop our unwanted, like Justin Bieber and Celine Dion 🤣


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

CA C-10 said:


> plus Canadians are nice.


Is that so?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The other thing is it easier to become a Canadian citizen or American citizen? I have no idea. The cost of living in large cities such as NY And LA for instance will have high costs of living and without a job, make being there tough. Make yourself at home, we need workers to replace us. I was in continuing Ed for gas today and it was no different. I was in the middle at 52.


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

Canadian certification is also portable right across the country - should you want to move again. The US system sounds very state-specific.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

More than than just state specific, sometimes county or city.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Nothing is going to transfer. Anything you know about IEC, IEN, BS, etc., is similar but so very different from NEC it will be like starting over. There are just so many differences it’s just not the same.

That being said I’d expect you to get up to speed quickly once you understand how the US system works because your basic skills will be similar. Co There is a lot of cross over. For instance industrial plants are going more and more from conduit to tray which was a European innovation.

Also expect to WORK here. We don’t have rules about guaranteed employment and a lot of other goofy requirements. There are no “living wages” except maybe in San Fran but who wants to live there.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

paulengr said:


> There are no “living wages” except maybe in San Fran but who wants to live there.


Haha! You got that right!


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

emtnut said:


> The US is where we drop our unwanted, like Justin Bieber and Celine Dion 🤣


You’ll love this!


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

emtnut said:


> The US is where we drop our unwanted, like Justin Bieber and Celine Dion 🤣


And yet you hang onto Nickelback and Neil Young.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

460 Delta said:


> And yet you hang onto Nickelback and Neil Young.


Well, we're still working on possibly keeping them, and give you Trudeau

Tough trade thou ... you guys don't want him either 🤣


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

emtnut said:


> Well, we're still working on possibly keeping them, and give you Trudeau
> 
> Tough trade thou ... you guys don't want him either 🤣


You can keep Neil Young!!!!!!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Love it. This made 2 pages without the op showing up again.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

macmikeman said:


> Love it. This made 2 pages without the op showing up again.


what does that tell you ?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Almost Retired said:


> what does that tell you ?


Norway's not all that bad?


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

or maybe its a troll?


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

emtnut said:


> Well, we're still working on possibly keeping them, and give you Trudeau
> 
> Tough trade thou ... you guys don't want him either 🤣


Forget that, we’ll take Anne Murray instead.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

460 Delta said:


> Forget that, we’ll take Anne Murray instead.


That was easy !

We were ready to easily trade 50 or so, and throw in a bunch of ca$h to get rid of Trudeau 🤣


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

macmikeman said:


> Love it. This made 2 pages without the op showing up again.


I'm just surprised we're still on topic !


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Almost Retired said:


> or maybe its a troll?


I suppose they could be from the lower part of Michigan, but that’s really specific. 
@CMP will get the reference.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Frydenlund said:


> Ive worked as helper since i was 15 while i was in school and started my apprenticeship 1,5 years ago, but i want to move to the US and work there, i'll gladly start my apprenticeship from the start


If you consider the Washington DC area let me know.
Have you looked at immigration rules?
How good is your English?

I am headed to Svalbard this summer.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

brian john said:


> If you consider the Washington DC area let me know.
> Have you looked at immigration rules?
> How good is your English?
> 
> I am headed to Svalbard this summer.


If I was an immigrant and I had to choose a very large metropolitan area to move to, Washington DC would be the absolute last place on the map I would want to go.

Driving around in places like New York City, Phoenix, Los Angeles and other big spots is a complete nightmare. Driving around in DC is 100x worse.

Ive never been to Mexico City or Bangladesh or any of those crazy Pakistani cities, but they cant be worse than DC.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

brian john said:


> If you consider the Washington DC area let me know.
> Have you looked at immigration rules?
> How good is your English?
> 
> I am headed to Svalbard this summer.


Don't forget to bring your rifle. I wasn't kidding about the polar bears. Svalbard is their Cabo San Lucas


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Don't forget to bring your rifle. I wasn't kidding about the polar bears. Svalbard is their Cabo San Lucas


Headed there for the Polar Bears, we will be shooting them with cameras.


----------



## cutlerhammer (Aug 16, 2011)

Frydenlund said:


> Ive worked as helper since i was 15 while i was in school and started my apprenticeship 1,5 years ago, but i want to move to the US and work there, i'll gladly start my apprenticeship from the start


Good luck! There are many differences between the European and American electrical systems. Check it out before you jump in head first!


----------



## SomeJoe (Apr 9, 2021)

jeez gentlemen, maybe the young lad got concerned that almost everyone here wanted to give him a welcome hug 

it's always interesting to learn electrical from other worlds

I wouldn't mind trading places with him for some time, most parts of Los Angeles are nice yet crowded af


----------

